# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NYC Summer Restaurant Week!

## ashtangi

Don't forget about NYC summer restaurant week (really 2 weeks) in NYC July 10-14 and July 17-21.  An excellent opportunity to visit the city's best eats for 24.07 lunch and 35.00 dinner.  Go to www.opentable.com to see a listing and make reservations.  Some of the city's finest restaurants are represented.  Now if only they were on St Jean Beach....sigh

----------


## KevinS

Restaurant Week was how I was introduced to Remi's on W53rd many years ago.  Remi later came in handy when I was all but living in the NY Hilton - go out the back door of the Hilton, exit the parking garage onto 53rd, and Remi is a few doors up.  Very convenient.  In those days I tore the ad out of the newspaper and telephoned whatever restaurants looked good.  Opentable must make things easier.

----------

